# Nalas first groom



## Aimee (May 6, 2013)

Nala had her first groom today, I'm really pleased with the results here is a picture of my princess!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow that is one fluffy puppy!! She looks gorgeous  

How old is Nala? Looks like they've done a really good job  

X


----------



## Aimee (May 6, 2013)

They have done a fab job am so happy with it was so worried!! She is 5 and a half months


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

She looks so fluffy. They have certainly made a good job of her.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow she looks great and nice and fluffy They did a really good job...love the little bow


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

That is a very nice groom, I like the fluffy look now although I didn't used to, they feel so soft like that (although for those not so keen it goes back pretty soon).


----------



## Ted (Jul 29, 2013)

Loving the look of your puppy  and the bow 
we are just deciding when Ted should have his first cut he's looking kinda scruffy now!!! lol


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah what a soft and fluffy girl 

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She looks lovely but bet that bow doesn't last long!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Beautiful girl xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Beautiful little fluffy girl. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

oh so cute!


----------

